# Ideas for vampire claws? Hand make-up?



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

hmmm... ive never used them 
but as for the makeup on the hands try using no smear makeup in red, brown, black and yellow.
do a few test areas with different layering methods to see what you like best.
there is a thread somewhere on here about no smear makeups...

thats the best advice i can offer.


----------



## thud (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! I'll dig around for some more info on the no-smear makeup.

*thud*


----------

